# Help! Don't know what to do!!!



## NEWCOMER (May 21, 2021)

My chick is hatching but it's chirping like it's afraid or something. What should I do? 

Help!!!!!


----------



## Baymule (May 21, 2021)

Nothing. New chicks chirp to their mothers, it is normal. Let him get all dried off and fluffy before you take him out of the incubator.


----------



## Beekissed (May 21, 2021)

Leave it alone, let it do the work it has to do to get out of the shell.  There's a whole article on BYC about hatching that can help you and explain what is happening at each stage, with pics.   

The cheeping you hear is instinctive calling out to the mother....if she were there, she would be making a chuckling/chortling noise in response to encourage the chick.  

Here's a few links to help you understand what is going on:









						A Simple Guide to Hatching Chicken Eggs
					

Hatching Chickens can be a fun and educational experience for the entire family. How cool is it to watch a small egg turn into a tiny life! And of course when these chicks grow up, your understanding of chickens and their life cycle can be quite...




					www.backyardchickens.com
				












						Incubating and Hatching Chicken Eggs aka HATCHING 101
					

Incubation Notes, Images, Videos & Links   Expected Hatch Rate Don’t count your chickens before they are hatched, or even after for that matter! Shipped eggs have a MUCH lower hatch rate. The percent hatchability in the commercial poultry...




					www.backyardchickens.com
				












						Guide to Assisted Hatching for All Poultry
					

Preface  If you need immediate instructions on how to assist a hatch, you may skip this section and go to the next one, where the instructions are.  To start with, I want to address the fact that some people think assisting during a hatch is...




					www.backyardchickens.com


----------



## NEWCOMER (May 21, 2021)

Ok thank you. This is why I am called NEWCOMER. :/


----------



## messybun (May 21, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> Ok thank you. This is why I am called NEWCOMER. :/



We all have to start somewhere. Congrats on your first hatch too!


----------



## NEWCOMER (May 21, 2021)

messybun said:


> We all have to start somewhere. Congrats on your first hatch too!


😊 Thanks


----------



## Tre3hugger (May 21, 2021)

What are you going to feed the chick? What is your brooder setup looking like? Hatching day is so fun!


----------



## NEWCOMER (May 21, 2021)

Brooder was set up awhile ago. Aslo the cobwebs   Got the recipe for chick feed, so basically quinoa, eggshells,etc. Hatching day is fun! I am writing a article for Community Chickens about hatching 🐣.


----------

